# Obligé de retaper mes mots de passe...



## fioenz (5 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sous macbook pro retina - Yosemite.. FAI FREE.

Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'un problème lié à Yosemite, mais je suis trop souvent (plusieurs fois par jour) obligé de retaper tous mes mots de passe lorsque je me connecte sur un site habituel, alors qu'à chaque fois je coche "se souvenir de moi" y compris sur ce site...

Y a t-il un moyen, de remédier à çà ?

Merci 

Cordialement
F.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2014)

c'est certainement un mauvais réencodage de fichier du navigateur ( inconnu) au moment de la migration d'ancien OS et anciens réglages
car peu probable que ce fut une clean install


il faudra nettoyer les fichiers du navigateur dans ta session
parfois un seul ( une preference) , parfois plus profond

plusieurs sujets là dessus
méthodes variables selon navigateur en jeu


----------



## fioenz (5 Décembre 2014)

Pour ma part je travaille essentiellement sur Safari..; Quelle est cette méthode ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2014)

et bien les classiques !
effacement  de cookies et mot de passe de ces sites (dans  les prefs safari)

ou changement de fichiers
fichiers de preference de safari ( dans TA biblio)
à plus profond ( dans le dossier safari)



en yosemite les choses ont un peu changé mais globalement c'est la même chose
il y a déjà des sujets là dessus ( en yosemite)

exemple parmi d'autres
Safari 8.0 : utilisation des mots de passe mémorisés [Résolu] - Forum Mac


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Décembre 2014)

Il semble aussi qu'il y ait un bug sur Safari 8.0 = http://www.macissues.com/2014/12/03/apple-issues-fix-for-password-autofill-bug-in-safari/


----------



## fioenz (11 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien les classiques !
> effacement  de cookies et mot de passe de ces sites (dans  les prefs safari)
> 
> ou changement de fichiers
> ...



Toujours le même problème...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2014)

y a une maj safari dispo depuis quelques heures


----------



## fioenz (12 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> y a une maj safari dispo depuis quelques heures



Merci, je viens de la faire on verra bien si çà change dans mon cas...


----------



## pimousse320 (14 Décembre 2014)

salut, si tu n'y voit pas d'inconvénient, a chaque fois que tu va sur un site qui n'est pas enregistré tu peux enregistrer dans ton trousseaux tout tes mot de passes et a chaque fois que tu clique sur l'entré du nom de connexion tu devrait avoir un message qui te demande de remplir automatiquement ton nom et ton mot de passe, c'est déjà moins chiant que de réinscrire tout le temps tes mot de passe.
ca ce configure dans les préférences de safari dans remplissage automatique et dans mot de passe.


----------



## fioenz (16 Décembre 2014)

pimousse320 a dit:


> salut, si tu n'y voit pas d'inconvénient, a chaque fois que tu va sur un site qui n'est pas enregistré tu peux enregistrer dans ton trousseaux tout tes mot de passes et a chaque fois que tu clique sur l'entré du nom de connexion tu devrait avoir un message qui te demande de remplir automatiquement ton nom et ton mot de passe, c'est déjà moins chiant que de réinscrire tout le temps tes mot de passe.
> ca ce configure dans les préférences de safari dans remplissage automatique et dans mot de passe.



Merci pour ta réponse, sur certain sites j'ai déjà le champ pré-rempli, mais pas sur d'autres... Et je comprends pas pourquoi (avant Yosemite çà marchait correctement)...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> M. Et je comprends pas pourquoi (avant Yosemite çà marchait correctement)...


et pourtant François te l'a dit , le pourquoi
relire poste #5


----------



## fioenz (16 Décembre 2014)

J'ai la version 8.0.2 de Safari donc la dernière version si je ne m'abuse... (tu m'avais conseillé la dernière mise à jour, et je t'ai répondu que je l'avais faite... donc je sais lire..)

En lisant la fin du lien, il est indiqué que la mise à jour a été retirée si je ne m'abuse aussi..


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2014)

et bien soit ce bug mot de passe là ne fut pas corrigé dans la 02 ( alors qu'il fut annoncé comme corrigé dans la 01) mais rien n'indique cela pour le moment
soit tes fichiers sont bancals ( safari ou trousseau)


----------



## fioenz (16 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien soit ce bug mot de passe là ne fut pas corrigé dans la 02 ( alors qu'il fut annoncé comme corrigé dans la 01) mais rien n'indique cela pour le moment
> soit tes fichiers sont bancals ( safari ou trousseau)



Dernièrement j'ai nettoyé comme tu me l'as conseillé en faisant les classiques !
effacement de cookies et mot de passe de ces sites (dans les prefs safari)...

Malgré ce, toujours pareil..

Je dois donc attendre une nouvelle mise à jour ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2014)

le premier classique c'est un test sur session test ( neuve NON migrée d'anciens OS, on parle d'une session crée PAR yosemite)

si c'est pareil , c'est l'OS
si c'est pas pareil c'est ta session usuelle ( safari ou trousseau)


----------



## fioenz (16 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> le premier classique c'est un test sur session test ( neuve NON migrée d'anciens OS, on parle d'une session crée PAR yosemite)
> 
> si c'est pareil , c'est l'OS
> si c'est pas pareil c'est ta session usuelle ( safari ou trousseau)



La version Safari que j'ai 8.0.2 est bien la dernière pourtant non ?
Pour ce qui est du trousseau, il faut que j'efface tous les mots de passe et je recommence ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2014)

tu testes une session neuve ( crée via preference systeme , ici de ton yosemite)
ceci n'est rien de sorcier et une des bases de diagnostic couac OSX

les fichiers de cette session seront tous neufs
(et sans lien avec ta session usuelle)
et avec ses propres fichiers safari trousseau etc

  évidemmenttu testes un ou deux sites qui foirent sur ta session usuelle


----------



## fioenz (16 Décembre 2014)

J'ai fait une nouvelle session, j'attends un peu pour voir...

Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi des fois je n'ai pas besoin de retaper le mot de passe, et des fois oui (dans ma session de base bien sûr, pas la nouvelle)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------

Alors, je viens de me rendre compte de la chose suivante (sui s'est répété plusieurs fois)
Dans ma session de base, lorsque je tape mes mots de passe (plusieurs sites) ces derniers restent (des fois) mais lorsque je fais "supprimer l'historique" dans Safari (en choisissant "tout l'historique", ils disparaissent et je suis obligé de les retaper (disons plutôt qu'ils sont pré-remplis lorsque je clic sur connexion (aux sites).

Ce problème apparait également dans ma nouvelle session... (créée avec Yosemite).

Peut-être une piste (bien que logiquement le problème ne devrait pas venir de là)...?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2014)

il semble que les options de reset nettoyage soit legerement differentes depuis safari8
(et que des options ont été fusionnées)


----------



## fioenz (17 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, y a t-il quelque chose à faire en ce qui me concerne ?

Je crois savoir qu'en allant dans Préférences -> Confidentialité. Supprimer tout site de données soit aussi proche du vieux Reset non...?


----------



## fioenz (20 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Sur la nouvelle session que j'ai créée sous Yosemite, j'ai également le même problème de mot de passe...

???

Merci

Cordialement
F.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2014)

et ben ca signifie que le bug Safari évoqué par François  n'est pas encore  réglé


----------



## fioenz (20 Décembre 2014)

Il faut donc attendre encore pour solutionner le problème ...?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2014)

bah tu peux toujours tester une autre install yosemite sur dd externe
et si là tout va bien c'est ton install dd interne à refaire

et si c'est pareil c'est le bug déjà mentionné par François  (ET APPLE, qui reconnait noir sur blanc qu'il existe )


----------



## fioenz (20 Décembre 2014)

Une autre install yosemite sur dd externe nécessiterait quoi comme place sur TimaCapsule ?
Aussi, où dois-je me procurer Yosemite ?
Une fois installé sur dd, me faudra t-il reinstaller tous mes programmes et tout et tout...?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2014)

l'install de yosemite sur disque externe est expliqué partout
c'est similaire à disque interne sauf qu'au moment de choisir le disque tu pointes une partition sur disque externe
pas besoin de beaucoup de place puisque ce n'est QUE pour *tester* safari, le reste tu t'en fous


tu peux aussi choisir tout simplement de directement  reinstaller un yosemite neuf sur ton DD interne ( via CMD R/reinstaller OS X) qui ne changera que l'OS

de toutes facons si c'est un bug et que ce bug n'est pas corrigé y a une chance sur 2 que ca passe ( en externe ou interne)


----------



## fioenz (20 Décembre 2014)

Merci, je vais attendre un peu alors pour voir s'il y a un correctif qui sera proposé...

Je rappelle, qu'une fois que je choisi d'effacer l'historique, mes mots de passe sautent, mais, lorsque je vais sur le (les) site(s) concerné(s) le mot de passe en question est déjà prérempli il me faut juste faire OK..

Merci

Cordialement
F.


----------

